# Kois wollen nicht fressen....



## minimuelli (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

Seit 3 Wochen fressen meine Kois nichts mehr!?

Mein Wasser hat momentan eine Temparatur von 14 Grad Celsius.
- Die Wasserwerte sind i.o.
- die Fische sind äußerlich gesund
- die meiste Zeit halten sich alle am Boden auf

Füttern tue ich 

  

  


Hat jemand eine Idee was mit meinen Fischen los ist?

PS: vor diesen drei Wochen haben diese bereits gefressen, da hatte ich noch Winterfutter


Danke

Lars


----------



## lotta (30. Apr. 2014)

Vielleicht momentan einfach zu kalt?
Oder fressen sie doch, wenn du nimmer am Teich stehst und draufschaust?
Sicher kommen hier noch bessere Meinungen dazu.


----------



## ina1912 (30. Apr. 2014)

Vielleicht war der __ Reiher da?


----------



## minimuelli (30. Apr. 2014)

Nee, die fressen gar nicht. Das Ganze Futter treibt auch nach einer Stunde noch im "Futterring". Dann entferne ich dieses aus dem Wasser und mache das Ganze am nächsten Tag wieder.... und das jetzt seit ca. drei Wochen.

Einen __ Reiher habe ich bei meinem Teich noch nie gesehen....bin aber auch nicht jede Sekunde da.

Wenn es an Sauerstoffmangel liegen würde, würden doch die Kois sehr oft an der Wasseroberfläche und nicht wie bei mir momentan sehr oft und lange auf dem Boden liegend oder dicht über dem Boden schwimmend.

Was ist das bloß?

Ps: das "Wheatgerm" habe ich auch im letzten Jahr gefüttert und da gab es nicht diese Probleme.


Gruß
Lars


----------



## krallowa (30. Apr. 2014)

Fische schwimmen aus Angst oder wenn es kalt ist am Boden.
Vielleicht finden sie aber auch genügend natürliches Futter am Grund.
Einfach beobachten ob sie stark abnehmen oder wie das sonstige Verhalten ist.

Nachtrag: Sind neue Nachbarn in der Nähe eingezogen, evtl. mit Katze?


----------



## Tinky (30. Apr. 2014)

Moin!
nachdem ich die Fische durch ewiges "herumkeschen" stark gestresst und verängstigt hatte waren die im Teich verbliebenen Exemplare auch für 1-2 Tage versteckt bzw. kamen nicht zum Fressen. Das gleiche als wir regelmäßig Besuch vom __ Reiher hatten...das ging letztes Jahr über 1-2 Wochen am Stück. Die trauten sich gar nicht an die Oberfläche...Kauf Dir doch mal eine Wildkamera um das mit dem Schreckgespenst ausschliessen zu können...meist kommen die Reiher ja verdammt früh!


----------



## minimuelli (30. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Krallowa,

Nein, neue Nachbarn sind hier nicht hergezogen. Es gibt hier, incl. unserer Katze, drei Stück. Außer unserer traut sich da niemand weiter an den Teich..... dafür sorgt unsere Katze Und diese gibt es von Anfang an. Das hat die Kois bisher nicht gestört.
Auch sehen sie noch recht gut genährt aus.

Hallo Tinky,

das mit der Wildkamera wäre vielleicht eine Idee.
Ich dachte aber, dass mein Teich keine idealen Voraussetzungen für einen __ Reiher hat. Der hat keinen Flachwasserbereich, geht gleich auf 2 Meter gerade runter.


Gruß
Lars


----------



## muh.gp (30. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

wenn sie das Winterfütterung bis vor drei Wochen gefressen haben, warum fütterst du das nicht einfach wieder. Ich füttere immer noch einen Anteil Sinkfutter mit, damit gewöhnen sie sich langsam daran, dass es jetzt auch oben was gibt. Klappt bisher bestens...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## minimuelli (30. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

zum einen ist das Winterfutter leer und zum anderen sinkt das jetzige Futter(Wheatgerm) auch zum Teil auf dem Boden (1/3 des Futter) und auch das bleibt auf dem Boden liegen.



Gruß
Lars


----------



## muh.gp (30. Apr. 2014)

Dann schmeckt es den Koi wohl nicht...


----------



## minimuelli (30. Apr. 2014)

Das gleiche Futter hatte ich bis zum Herbst 2013 gefüttert. Da haben sie es weg gehauen. 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## lotharw (30. Apr. 2014)

ich denke mit deinen Wasserwerten stimmt was nicht,das Wasser wird noch zu kalt sein.


Mfg
Lothar


----------



## koiteich1 (30. Apr. 2014)

Hi
Ich würde auch mal die Wasserwerte prüfen.
Kann aber auch an den Temperaturschwankungen liegen das die nicht fressen und sich ablegen.
Klemmen die Koi die Flossen wenn die sich abgelegt haben ?
Dann könnte es auch sein Das du ein bakterielles oder __ Parasiten Problem hast.
__ Würmer werden auch schon aktiv bei den Temperaturen.
Um sicher zu gehen Wasserwerte prüfen und mal ein Abstrich machen oder machen lassen.


----------



## minimuelli (30. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade mit einem Streifentest das Wasser getestet.

NO2 = 0
NO3 = 0
GH   = 16
KH   = 6
pH   = 7.6
Cl2  = 0

Die Flossen legen meine Kois auf dem Boden nicht an. 
Die liegen da meistens in Gruppen oder schwimmen dicht über dem Boden hin und her.

Ab und zu kommen sie aber auch hoch und sonnen sich ein wenig.

Nur fressen tun sie nach wie vor nicht. Habe gerade erst wieder das Futter von heute Nachmittag abgefischt

Gruß
Lars


----------



## koiteich1 (30. Apr. 2014)

No2 und NO3 können eigentlich nicht beide auf 0 sein.
Aber das hängt mit den Streifentests zusammen die sind nicht genau.
Wenn sich deine Koi nicht scheuern oder die Flossen beim ablegen anlegen würde ich mir keine sorgen machen.
Warte mal bis das Wasser etwas wärmer ist dann wollen die von alleine wieder fressen.
Aber höre jetzt erstmal für eine Woche auf zu füttern.


----------



## minimuelli (30. Apr. 2014)

Ja, die Streifentests sind nicht gerade dafür geeignet genaue Werte zu ermitteln. Aber um Tendenzen zu erkennen sind sie doch zu benutzen, oder?

Dann werde ich mal ein paar Tage das Füttern einstellen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Mai 2014)

Hi Lars

Ich glaube kaum das hier jemand der einen JBL oder sonstigen Tropfentest aus dem Aquarist-/Teichfachhandel benutzt diesen vor jeder Messung kalibriert, die einzelnen Bestandteile aufs 100stel Gramm genau abwiegt und Farbtafeln mit je 20-30 Vergleichsfarben hat. (die beiliegenden sind mit 6-7 Farbfeldern auch so grob gehalten wie die Vergleichsfarben auf ner Streifenpackung)  Verglichen werden darf natürlich auch immer nur bei immer gleichen Lichtverhältnissen (unter Kunstlicht). Nur dann ist sicher das auch Meßergebnise der Tropfentests genau sind

um Veränderungen der Wasserwerte festzustellen reichen Streifen vollkommen aus

Den Teichfischen ist es nämlich ziemlich egal ob Nitrat nun genau bei 5mg/l oder doch bei 15mg/l liegt, der pH nun 6,8, 7 oder 7,2 hat, die KH nun bei 2 ,3, 4 liegt. usw.
Bei Koi wird da sehr oft auch viel zu viel Trara drum gemacht.
Cyprinus carpio ist eine der an unterschiedlich Wasserwerte anpassungsfähigsten Fischarten der Welt. Der farbige "Brokatkarpfen" macht da auch keine große Ausnahme. Man findet sie ausgesetzt oder entflohen weltweit in allen möglichen Gewässerarten, sogar in der Ostsee um Rügen

MfG Frank


----------



## minimuelli (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

sie fressen immer noch nicht, paddeln aber munter durch die Gegend. 
Was ist das bloß?
Habe von meinem Nachbarn noch ein anderes Futter probiert. Ebenfalls kein Interesse. 
Das Wasser hat schon 15C

Gruß
Lars


----------



## kater591 (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo und guten Morgen,
ich rate dir dringend einen Kameraden zu fangen und einen Abstrich machen zu lassen, ich hatte das gleiche Problem und hab gedacht mal abwarten, war falschnachdem meine Jungs und Mädels, dann sich ab und zu abgelegt haben und auch noch anfingen sich zu scheuern, wurde dann mittels Abstrich ichthyophthirius festgestellt, totale ******** weil wenn da nix gemacht wird gehen alle ein. also nu Behandlung mit Malachit und hoffen das es keine Verluste gibt. Mein Koidoktor sagt das Ichthyo dieses Jahr stark verbreitet ist, weil die Koi durch den blöden Winter, mal warm mal kalt und auch den wechselnden Temperaturen im Frühjahr stark gestresst sind.

PS. Meine Wasserwerte waren immer Top

Gruß Ralf


----------



## minimuelli (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

habe mich seit einigen Wochen nicht melden können

Jetzt mal ein Update zum Thema:

vor ca. 3 Wochen habe ich einen Nachbarn in unserem Dorf, paar Straßen weiter kennen gelernt.
Dieser hat auch so einiges mit Kois zu tun.

Er kam mit einem GROßEN Kescher und einem Mikroskop vorbei. Wir haben bei zwei meiner Kois einen Abstrich gemacht und dabei folgendes gefunden:

Meine Bewohner waren alle an Kiemenwürmer erkrankt 

Daraufhin habe ich "Cyprinocur W" bestellt und entsprechend angewendet.

Nach ca. einer Woche hat man schon eine deutliche Veränderung festgestellt. Die Kois wurden wieder aktiver.
Jetzt sind bereits 2 1/2 Wochen vergangen und die Kois sind aktiv wie zuvor und fressen wie verrückt.


Gestern ist mein eigenes Mikroskop eingetroffen . Dann kann "Dr. Müller" selber das eine oder andere diagnostizieren.



Gruß
Lars


----------



## minimuelli (2. Juni 2014)

Jetzt sind wieder einige Tage vergangen.

Die fressen mir noch die Haare vom Kopf   
Bin richtig glücklich das diese wieder so fit sind.

Unser Hund und unsere Katze stehen ganz gespannt am Wasser und staunen über das treiben im Wasser.
Die Kois lassen sich in keinster Weise von Ihnen stören..... ganz im Gegenteil, Sie sind außerst neugierig. 
Mein Hund/Katze sind aber auch keine Gefahr für die Kois.


Gruß

Lars


----------

